# 4545 theard & 109,379 posts later



## X Ring (Dec 6, 2004)

Welcome back X Ring, there have been 109379 new posts and 4545 new threads since your last visit. Search For New Posts  

Thats what I got when I came back.  I havent been here since mid july I think.  Shit changed, so now i am back to make some changes

Little history, back in April 04 i did TP PT for 12 weeks, went from 240-243 w/ ~20% BF to 225 w/ ~13-14% BF  at the end of the program in the first week of July.  Working outside all summer and not hitting the gym for various reason to be discussed later.  
I was pretty drained after that program took a week break and then went to the doctors about a back pain I have had for the past 3 years that flared up while doing Twin Peaks program.  
Turned out that I had scoliosis I have two curves in my spine that are not natural a 43* curve at the top of my spine to the right and a 47* curve in my spine on the lower half to the left side.  This was never detected before that and I am 23.  So with therapy 3 times a week, 50 hours a week of work outside, and it was summer so I lifted pretty half assed only going 3 times a week on average from July til late October early november.  when I was 210 and 8% BF

Started getting serious again, I am up to 216 and probably a little more fat that 8% now.

Dont know what program I am going to use exactly but I am going to do all I can to stay below 10% BF (this is the lowest I have ever been in my life) and gain as much muscle as I can while keeping the fat down.

I got some M1t and 4AD I am going to run and soon as I get some stuff for PCT.  That will force me to be good eating during the holiday season.  

Also like the title says I missed a few things, anyone wanna tell me some of the high lights of the past 5 months i would appreciate it

CAN SOMEONE MOVE THIS TO THE REGULAR ONLINE JOURNALS, 
making newbie mistakes already


----------



## PreMier (Dec 6, 2004)

Competition journal.  Good to see you back around.You might PM a super mod, or one that mods this section.

Thats crazy to hear you have scoliosis.. there are a few people here now that have it, and each are trying different methods.  They should be pretty helpful to ya.


----------



## X Ring (Dec 6, 2004)

yeah I was deadlifting just below 500 for a while before I was told that and my doctors knew shit really so I am doing some exercises they gave me but I am going to continue to deadlift.  They didnt want me to do anything that loaded my spin, they said "you know like over the head press, you dont want 90lbs extra on your spine"  I told them that I had just gotten to 90lbs per hand and got that jaw dropping look.  Made me feel better


----------



## PreMier (Dec 8, 2004)

You gonna workout?


----------



## X Ring (Dec 8, 2004)

I am, IN MY MIND!!! and am I ever huge there!!

I have been working out but I need to get a real workout together with a plan and a real goal with numbers. I dont think I am going to post all the details like I was doing for TP PT anyway.  I headed in the direction of building muscle, keeping fat low, and lifting heavy weight

I would like to be benching 315 again, maybe for 3 reps and deadlifting over 500 again but for more than 1 rep. Like maybe 3 at 515 and get my legs into ultimate skiing shape so I can ski hard for 8 hours straight


----------

